# Vypsaná fiXa (band)



## JonasEnder

Does anyone know what this band name means? The band is Vypsaná fiXa!

Thanks


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi JE, and welcome to the forum. According to the following interchange in 2003 on a rock music chat site here (source: ceskatelevize.cz) affiliated to Czech state television, the band themselves say it's just their name, and they like it.

A guy called Pete from Brno asks the band if they would explain publicly where the name Vypsaná fiXa came from.

The reply from the band is as follows:
*Vypsaná fixa: *každá formace má svůj název, ten náš se nám líbí, prostě se tak jmenujeme. sme fiXa ze san piega a užíváme života.

Vypsaná fixa: every band has a name, we like ours - that's just what we're called. We are fiXa from San Piego and we enjoy life. 

The only thing I can add is that San Piego here means the Czech town of Pardubice, where the band comes from, and the Czech Seznam dictionary entry here offers the following meanings for the first word:
vypsaný*: *empty, out of ink, dry, trained, neat, announced, offered, advertised.

[Ed: deleted my now irrelevant last sentence as ilocas has provided the explanation.]


----------



## ilocas2

Hi, fixa means felt-tip pen, so Vypsaná fixa means empty/out of ink/dry felt-tip pen.


----------



## bibax

*Fixa/fixka/fix* is a colloquial word for *popisovač, značkovač* = marker pen, felt-tip pen (*zvýrazňovač* = highlighter). It is an abbreviation of the brand name _*Centrofix*_ (similarly like the colloquial word *lux* = vacuum cleaner, from the trade mark Electrolux).

Fix (masc.) / fixa (fem.) is definitely from the Latin participle (adjective) *fixus, fixa, fixum* = fixed, nailed down to sth, immovable, permanent, ...

e.g. stella fixa = fixed star;


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Thanks ilocas2 and bibax, I was aware of "fix" and "fix*ka*" in that sense, but not fix*a*. Now I'm told that any of the three can be used as it's not really a Czech word anyway. I guess I should have made the connection with "vypsaná", so I'm kicking myself. Ještě že máme rodilé mluvčí ...


----------

